# my new youtube channel



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I decided to revamp my youtube channel and have it contain the other passion that has allowed me to pursue music.

While we operated our home nursery of container grown japanese maples for 20 years I also studied music via toronto conseratory and berklee schoool of music (Boston). Working from home allowed me to have plenty of time to pursue music fulltime as well. I consider the nursery as my way of putting in my dues to pursue my passion.

The channel includes short guitar technical lessons as well as my two music video's which were both filmed on our property ( "good dog's" and "going home").

I also offer extensive info on Japanese maple varieties including how to prune and care for the trees with several video's. Background music is all from my latest album in each video.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrRsGI2UrUljsS9bPtjsXRQ


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

You just got your 54th subscriber 
Happy YouTubing


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

dgreen said:


> berklee schoool of music (Boston)


Woah, that's pretty impressive. Unless you went for interpretive dance.... Jk! Anyone from your classes or at the school while you were there that turned into a famous musician? Other than you of course.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

crann said:


> Woah, that's pretty impressive. Unless you went for interpretive dance.... Jk! Anyone from your classes or at the school while you were there that turned into a famous musician? Other than you of course.


ha ha, well, I did the guitar master program via their online format. It was all the same in school teaching staff. Took 3 1/2 years to complete. Cost back then was $14K ( US, although our dollar was at par back in 2008). Had I been on campus it would have been $70K US which would have included accommodation.

No one famous other a couple special online chat / workshop sessions including John Mayer among others. I did ironically get the Steve Via scholarship award as well while I attended. I guess scale playing paid off as I was among 8 of 2000 global students to receive the award. And I believe at the time I was the lone guitar player to get an award. It was $1500 US so I continued and worked on jazz / harmony compostion.

After all said and done I did end up with one "super fan"... my wife


----------

